# Stabilizing wood



## Tykemo (Nov 30, 2013)

Can someone (everyone and anyone) please explain to this rookie how to stabilize wood and why? Thanks!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 30, 2013)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/stabilizing-video-is-here.6856/ Check this WB link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is everything you want to know about stabilizing.

http://www.turntex.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tykemo (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------

